# Shoulder Surgery



## Shaun Bowler (Jun 3, 2005)

I had surgery 10 days ago. Pre op diagnosis was different from post op. More work was needed when they got in there. I am supposed to keep it completely immobile for 3 weeks before starting re-hab. I was told complete recovery 5-6 months. I can not wait that long. I can move around pretty good, but I can not turn on a light switch yet. Anyway, what do you think about pushing limits to recommendations by Doctors to treeworkers,(professional athletes) when they treat you like Joe Office Worker? 
How do you determine not to push to hard in your re-hab?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 3, 2005)

I dunno, but I would listen to the doc.


----------



## fwf (Jun 3, 2005)

I would suggest you level with the doctors and tell them you want to push the envelope on your rehab and recovery. Be honest with them and I think you can expect the same in return. If you listen to their advice and then do it your way, you are asking for trouble and may be out even longer than expected.

If you don't tell them you want the fast track, they will base your rehab on "joe average". You have to tell them you want the "pro athlete regimen". 

IMHO, honesty and straight talk always works best.


----------



## JamesTX (Jun 3, 2005)

Make an appointment with a doctor that specializes in athletes. See what he says.

I do agree with you - sometimes it seems like doctors give one-size-fits-all recommendations.


----------



## pantheraba (Jun 3, 2005)

Just don't be like the funiture delivery guy yesterday that was asking me how to drop a girdled tree in his backyard. He wanted info on setting the pull line and planned to cut it straight through without a notch to control it. I explained some of it to him but he was getting in over his head in a hurry.

Get a good sports medicine doctor and good physical therapist to work with you and help you understand when you are causing more damage...just "toughing it out" is not always the answer with soft tissue and rehab.


----------



## Elmore (Jun 3, 2005)

Better be patient and do as the doctors and therapists say...if you don't take care of the shoulder and do it right you may have to face repeated surgeries and maybe even a shoulder replacement.


----------



## Ekka (Jun 4, 2005)

without knowing the extent of your injuries and surgery it would be difficult to help, not that we are qualified to anyway.

Accelerated healing is common practice for those who need to get on their feet quickly, see a sports doctor and a naturopath.

The naturopath will give you dietry advice on what will heal the body quicker. For instance, melons are great for arthritis so if your going to eat fruit ... eat melons. 

If the doctors are treating the medical side and the naturopath is advising you on the health side I'm sure you'll have a speedy recovery.

When I injured my foot the doctors used both electro and ultra sound to speed heal time up ... 

... the worst thing you can do is push things with ignorance.


----------



## ozy365 (Jun 5, 2005)

As a rehabilitation professional, be straight with your docs and therapist. Find the best therapist in town and get her to push the doctors. Nothing sux worse than seeing an athelete or tree climber go through surgery more than once, with diminished returns each time. A physiatrist is a rehab doctor...look one up. Pushing an injury post op is like having your mechanic lie about doing repairs correctly...S**t tends to catch on fire and blow up. Trust your therapists, ask for additional shoulder credentialing and continuing ed. Don't let them set you up on an exercise and walk away. Ask a lot of question and make them explain how each activity will improve your recovery. Ask them to get MD orders to move therapy along. Be specific with pain complaints with no BS and things will move along. Check your copays, cause they can really kick you in the head down the road. Ask for the least amount of visits a week that the therapist feels will be sufficient to give optimal results.

One more thing, don't ask a therapist a question if you want a short answer.


----------

